# Paul Cochrane "Tim" vs Fulltone OCD....



## al3d

OK. Here's my question for yall.. Right now i use a Fulltone OCD on my marshall. i love the tone but when hitting a Solo, i have to ADD a Fulltone FatBoost to get a bit more gain and Db. I was looking at the Paul Cochrane "Tim" and with it's Boost option, and i was wondering if i might not get a better result. When i use the fulltone FatBoost on top of the OCD, it can get a bit noisy depending on the guitar i'm using. 

Now, i don't know if the Tim has the same level of OD the OCD has cause every freaking youtube demo is a guy that seems to be just doing simple chords on a Strat at low gain setting!...

SO..anyone have experience with the TIM?...

Thanks


----------



## KoskineN

I don't own a Tim, but I have both the Timmy and OCD. I think the Timmy has more volume, but I don't think it has as much gain as the OCD (although the Timmy
has a lot of gain). The OCD has a very compressed gain while the Timmy is more loose and more transparent. Based on that, my guess is that the Tim's gain + boost
my be the answer you are looking for.


----------



## hollowbody

It depends how you have your OCD setup, Alain. The Tim will never give you the amount of overdrive as an OCD, it's just not designed for that and also, I didn't think it sounded all that great when the gain was turned up like that. If you're using your OCD as a boost, with the gain down and the level up, then the Tim might be alright, but if you're using your OCD as an actual overdrive, with the drive turned up past 11 o'clock or so, then I don't see the drive side of the Tim being able to deliver the same kind of tone.


----------



## al3d

Thanks guys....hollobody...what i'de like is a High Gain OD with a Boost on top of it basicaly. kinda like the Tim set-up..but maybe with more output.


----------



## sivs

Check out any of the Diamond drives... (drive, J-drive, J-drive TR, J-drive MKIII) might be more what you're looking for.


----------



## Swervin55

Our other guitar player uses two OCD's in series (of course) to get the amount of gain that you're looking for. Works quite well.


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> Thanks guys....hollobody...what i'de like is a High Gain OD with a Boost on top of it basicaly. kinda like the Tim set-up..but maybe with more output.


The Tim might provide the sound you need if your Marshall is already overdriven when the Tim hits it, otherwise, I don't think the Tim alone can do it. How are you running the JMP?

Others you can look at are the Full-tone Fulldrive, but that won't really do high gain on it's own either, though in comp-cut mode, it might be able to kick your JMP enough to get that tone. One that you should try, though, is the Box of Rock from Z.Vex. It's capable of fairly high levels of gain and has an independent boost channel. I had one for a while and really, REALLY liked it. I was stupid to trade it away.


----------



## mhammer

Hmmm, looking at the schematic for the OCD, it would seem that there is a particular resistor you can change for more boost should you desire it. The second post-clipping stage in the OCD is set for a gain of around x4.8. This assumes you see a 150k (brown-green-yellow) and 39k (orange-white-orange) resistor near each other, and that the schematic I'm using is correct and corresponds to the issue you own. The 39k resistor, in tandem with the .1uf cap in series with it, gives a low-end rolloff around 40hz. If you drop the value of that 39k resistor, you increase the gain of the output stage. You also raise the low-end rolloff point, so you need to be modest in those changes, or else it necessitates changing the cap, too.

All of that being said, if that 39k resistor is exchanged for 33k (next standard value down), rolloff shifts to 48hz and gain becomes x5.5. Drop it to 27k, and rolloff shifts to 59hz with a gain of x5.8. Drop it to 22k, and you end up with gain = 7.8, and rolloff around 72hz. A revised gain of 7.8 is an estimated/calculated (because components have tolerances) increase in amplitude of 62.5%, which you WILL notice.

Do you need to remove anything from the board? Not necessarily. You can always solder a second resistor in parallel with the existing one on the copper side of the board - a less intrusive approach that allows for more experimentation. Sticking in a 68k resistor in parallel gets you an effective resistance of 24k. Using a 51k in parallel ges you an effective resistance of 22.1k - close enough.

In sum, this gets you a sizeable increase in potential output level, without any noticeable change in tone. I suppose is you were using it with a bass, you might miss the little extra bit of low-end thump, but with guitar you won't notice the shaved-off bass at all.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## forum_crawler

The OCD does have more gain, as previously stated... so the TIM will not solve your problem...

Based on your statement, it isn't clear to me if you are running your OCD into your marshall's clean or distortion channel. If you are running into the distortion channel, nothing you place in front of your amp will give you more volume. It will increase the gain, but not the volume. The added noise you get when you stack your fatboost with the OCD is expected, as the pedal is generation more gain this way, and so is your amp.

If what you want is more volume, I would place that fatboost on the effects loop of your amp, and make sure it is the last pedal in the chain. If your amp is a tube amp, the added volume will be enough to give "more" while playing leads, but if it is solid state, it will just give you more volume.


----------



## al3d

ok lots of GREATH info...here's how i'm set right now. I'M running my 78 JMP 50w marshall. Usually when using the OCD with the naturall OD of the amp..it's a Killer metal tone. But i need a clean tone also these days. So i run my pedalboard in the low input to get a nice decent clean channel..to get a good OD, i then hit the OCD....wich gives me a nice crunch, but it's lacking in gain for when i do tunes like Enter Sandman, or a few maiden and scorpion covers. SO..i would like something on TOP of the OCD to reach a higher stage of Gain basicaly..


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> ok lots of GREATH info...here's how i'm set right now. I'M running my 78 JMP 50w marshall. Usually when using the OCD with the naturall OD of the amp..it's a Killer metal tone. But i need a clean tone also these days. So i run my pedalboard in the low input to get a nice decent clean channel..to get a good OD, i then hit the OCD....wich gives me a nice crunch, but it's lacking in gain for when i do tunes like Enter Sandman, or a few maiden and scorpion covers. SO..i would like something on TOP of the OCD to reach a higher stage of Gain basicaly..


I'm gonna suggest a Tubescreamer here. I used an OCD with a TS9 stacked together and it gave me really great heavy tones into my JTM45. It's a really different amp, obviously, but it's something to look into. That, or pretty much any OD set to volume boost with a little drive thrown in should do. Hell, a Boss SD-1 would probably be great here to, especially with it's asymmetrical clipping. Or, since you like the OCD, like Swervin 55 suggested, try a second OCD.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I have a Timmy on my board. I also have a Danelectore Cool Cat Transparant OD V1 (a dead on Timmy clone) and a Dano CC Drive V1 (an OCD Clone). If you want to borrow the Danos and try them out through your rig, give me a shout. With the Dano's you can try a "timmy" into your ocd, and also "another ocd" into your OCD; see what works for you at no expense.

TG


----------



## markxander

I have a Fulltone OCD and a Fat Boost 2 that I use the same way; the most noise-free combination seems to be OCD running at 18 volts and Fat Boost at 9. If I run the Fat Boost at a higher voltage, I get a lot more noise for some reason.

I use a Diamond J Drive mk3 for lower gain sounds, but it actually does the higher gain stuff well, too. Doesn't have much less gain on tap than the OCD, and it has a dedicated boost.

Although honestly, any time you boost an overdrive or distortion, you're ALWAYS going to add noise. I think the Fat-Boost into OCD combination actually works really well, and if you like the tone you're getting, I'd stick with it.


----------



## Zman

Have you tried the Fulldrive II. I have all of the above. I have a Fat Boost, OCD and the Fulldrive II. I also have a mini deja vibe by Fulltone. I love his pedals. I find that with both my Marshall DSL401, and DSL100 I can get just about any tone I want using the clean channel, and a combination of FB, FD, and OCD. I also have a Radial Tonebone for some dirt when needed. I find that the red channel on the Marshalls is sometimes too much. I like to thicken the tone up with the fat boost.
But I would try the Fulldrive it is a nice pedal, I find it less harsh than the OCD can be.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I'll throw in my 2 cents worth. I am running an OCD into another OCD into a clean 18w clone. Sounds awesome. I can go from clean to mild overdrive to heavy dirt. I find the two OCDs sound similar to a Suhr Riot although the Riot is much quieter. I tried in a chain as well and it sounded almost identical.


----------



## markxander

Just thought I'd update what I said earlier about FB2 into OCD

I just sold my fatboost to pay for a Fulldrive 2, and I'm using that instead. I'm actually starting to consider just using the Fulldrive and losing the OCD, although the FD2 doesn't get NEARLY as much gain. I've been treating the FD2 as a main overdrive sound, and the OCD like a fake second channel on my amp.


----------



## Peter

I think a Fulltone GT-500 can cover all the ground you're looking for in terms of gain AND has a great clean boost as well. They can be very hard to dial in, but it might be worth checking it out!


----------



## allthumbs56

Never tried one but I owna few of their pedals - maybe a Jeckyl & Hyde would do the trick.

I have a "two-tiered" pedal board. My choices for crunch are an FDII, a Rat, and an OCD. The 2nd tier which I use as a solo loop to overlay the crunch consists of a Boss OD3 and a BB Preamp. If I can't get what I want by combining those five then I don't want to play it!

I have owned both the Tim and the Timmy in the past and although they are great pedals I found them to be too expensive to hang on to. I do also have a Route 66, DS-1, SD-1 and a TS-9 that make it in to the rotation. Frankly I love them all and can make most of them work to my satisfaction.


----------



## pi39

Tim rocks.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

I have both the Tim and OCD. I typically stack them and would recommend it. I don't even bother with the Boost on the Tim, instead I just kick in the OCD and it is just creamy,,LOL. The OCD is pretty much the one OD pedal that always stays on my pedalboard. I have swapped out the Tim for a FullDrive 2 in the past and right now I have an Ethos Overdrive in its place.

After two years of waiting, I finally got to the top of the list for an Analogman KOT and will be ordering that soon and might grab a Rockbox Boiling Point too...I am really looking forward to seeing how they are and perhaps stacking those two with the OCD.


----------

